# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 9i DBA Handbook - Implement Expert Administrative Solutions

## Invit

*Oracle 9i DBA Handbook
Implement Expert Administrative Solutions* 
**



> This authorized guide from Oracle Press explains how implement all the new features of Oracle9i and manage a robust, high-performance Oracle database. You'll get new and revised material on installation, database creation, using STATSPACK, Recovery Manager, Oracle9i Application Server, external tables, flashback queries, and much more.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

